# Donate and help to rescue & shelter animals affected by Hurricane Katrina, Rita ...



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Donate and help to rescue & shelter animals affected by Hurricane Katrina, Rita ...*

Hey guys,

some of you mentioned thay would want to donate money and help to rescue (shelter) animals affected by Hurricane Katrina, Hurricane Rita, and other disasters.

Here is the link:

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) Disaster Relief Fund

Joe

Btw. Person who wins our $500 gift pack should maybe donate a part of the price to HSUS...


----------

